# SS report 2-15 White and striped bass fishing



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Another fine day on the water where the temperate bass are spawning.
I caught big, very big, white bass today, and a kicker striper 18.5" it was my first this year so it went in the live well.
I hunted around for the best spot, and hung in a long time after I had a limit of white bass to see what all the cat fish were doing.
I went to a spot and cast out some cut shad only to catch a big white bass on it.
I threw the jigs again to see if this was a good spot for white bass, after a big white bass every cast for ten casts, with a double included I assumed it was and moved on. The next spot was a repeat of the first, so I guess the best spot was anywhere you could barely move the jigs and let the current sweep them a bit.
You can tell by the 18.5" striper in the box how big the white bass are.
Every fish was a very big one today.

See you on the water

SS


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)




----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Those Whitebass are very big. You got to love a day like that.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice catch


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great catch. Let the weather hold till weekend. I want to beat my PB catfish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Great job , wtg


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Great report Loy!!!!!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Great report Capt Loy !!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Grady, a.k.a. Whackmaster, and I went to catch some white bass today. We really hammered them and had a limit of big white bass before 11:00.
Then Grady took us out to eat at a dinner along the way and then took all of the fish home.
So I got to do the SS shuffle :walkingsm
Thanks for lunch whackmaster, see you next time.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG SS Dialed in as usual


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Loy . Had a great time.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow! Y'all are on'em!!! Congrats!

T-Bone (tpool)


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

That is some big DAM whites!


----------

